# Husqvarna only one wheel spins under load



## vinny2006 (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi All, I recently bought a used Husqvarna 10530SBE. I tried it today for the first time as a real test. I have an issue though. The snow today was wet and heavy and when I put the machine in gear going forward it would go but if it hits even a small little bit of resistance then then left wheel would stop spinning. Standing in the operating position this left wheel is the drive wheel as I noted that when I removed the housing cover to expose the transmission. The right wheel would spin non stop. If there is no resistance then the left wheel spins but would jerk quite often. This machine has the left and right power steering so I thought that it maybe the stuck power steering lever. Because when I use the left blue lever it disengages the left wheel so that the machine can turn right since only the right wheel would be locked. i thought that this maybe the cause with the lever and cable being stuck causing the left wheel to either disengage or not fully engaged but then I tried the lever i see that the cable engage and disengage it just fine and not stuck so I am puzzled as to what it may be. Any assistance would be so much appreciated.

Vinny


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

does your machine have a cotter pin for the wheel. if so, one hole allows the rim to freewheel on the axle, the other locks the rim to the axle


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

It sounds light the unlock steering mechanism for the wheel is not working properly. Probably stuck and not locking the wheel in gear. Clean up and lube will probably solve it.


----------



## vinny2006 (Mar 15, 2017)

43128 said:


> does your machine have a cotter pin for the wheel. if so, one hole allows the rim to freewheel on the axle, the other locks the rim to the axle


Yes it does have a cotter pin. There is only one hole on the end of each side of the axle anyways. The other side of the wheel hub has the slots which slide into the gears for it to spin the wheels and the cotter pins are there just ti make sure the wheels don't pop out.


----------



## vinny2006 (Mar 15, 2017)

Prime said:


> It sounds light the unlock steering mechanism for the wheel is not working properly. Probably stuck and not locking the wheel in gear. Clean up and lube will probably solve it.


I opened it up and checked it out and the steering mechanisms work just fine and freely and isn't stuck at all. I just bought the machine used and haven't really even used the power steering on it. I also posted details of my issue here and was wondering if on this particular model if I can reverse the wheels where the cotter pins will be what is locking the wheels and driving them rather than the 2 slots on each wheel hub going into the gears to drive them.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/husqvarna-snowblowers/48369-10530sbe-worth-fixing-3.html


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jan 27, 2017)

Hmm, I have the same system on mine, but never had it apart (yet anyway). however, based on the diagrams, and your description, I would say make sure the steering mechanism is keyed to the shaft properly. If your wheel is locking in to the steering mechanism when you put it on, and the dogs on the clutch are working fine, the only 2 spots left to cause a problem would be the clutch splines to the lobe wheel or the key between the lobe wheel and the shaft. With the covers off, if you block it up, hold the right wheel, can you force the left to turn? if so, watch the steering mechanism, see what spins and what doesn't. I would bet either the key to the shaft is broken, or the splines between the slide clutch and the axle lobe are so worn they are slipping (Items 24 and 26 in the parts diagram).


----------



## vinny2006 (Mar 15, 2017)

Tezcatlipoca said:


> Hmm, I have the same system on mine, but never had it apart (yet anyway). however, based on the diagrams, and your description, I would say make sure the steering mechanism is keyed to the shaft properly. If your wheel is locking in to the steering mechanism when you put it on, and the dogs on the clutch are working fine, the only 2 spots left to cause a problem would be the clutch splines to the lobe wheel or the key between the lobe wheel and the shaft. With the covers off, if you block it up, hold the right wheel, can you force the left to turn? if so, watch the steering mechanism, see what spins and what doesn't. I would bet either the key to the shaft is broken, or the splines between the slide clutch and the axle lobe are so worn they are slipping (Items 24 and 26 in the parts diagram).


Hi, Thanks for that explanation. I will check that out and look for the part numbers you mentioned. But as I mentioned in the other post I tried what I mentioned previously and it works perfectly. Both wheels are locked to the axle and spins continuously now. I lost power steering but yeah I can live without it as I never had it on my 21 year old machine that I recently retired. But during the warmer months I will take it apart again as the spraying of the Dry Lube yesterday did not help. Thanks again.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jan 27, 2017)

vinny2006 said:


> Hi, Thanks for that explanation. I will check that out and look for the part numbers you mentioned. But as I mentioned in the other post I tried what I mentioned previously and it works perfectly. Both wheels are locked to the axle and spins continuously now. I lost power steering but yeah I can live without it as I never had it on my 21 year old machine that I recently retired. But during the warmer months I will take it apart again as the spraying of the Dry Lube yesterday did not help. Thanks again.


well, I did say only 95% sure hehe, I thought I tried it at one point and it didn't fit, I must have been imagining things. Good to know you can do that in an emergency. glad you got it working for the time being, you will have to let us know what you find when you do have time to take it all apart this summer.


----------



## Houptee (Feb 9, 2021)

I have same model and right wheel clicks and won't pull. The gears that lock together when the trigger is released seem to separate and click back together when I move into any snow.
Took apart the clutch gears and nothing is stripped or worn all is lubed good. Tried to stretch the clutch spring by hand to make the gears hold together stronger.
Seemed to work on dry pavement it did not click but then it snowed again and it still pops and clicks and wont pull on right wheel.
Saw a video on Youtube and in the comments the man said there was a update kit for these power steering systems hubs.
Anyone know if this kit exists and a part number or description of what the kit does to fix this issue?
Here is the comment he said:
Paul Sikkema:
In 2015 Husqvarna redesigned these steering hubs and they did have a retrofit kit that changed some parts so they don't stick. I did that to this one and it's been working well ever since. I suggest talking to your local dealer to see if that kit is still available.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Houptee









Thanks for the video.


.


----------



## Safety Steve (Aug 27, 2021)

Houptee said:


> I have same model and right wheel clicks and won't pull. The gears that lock together when the trigger is released seem to separate and click back together when I move into any snow.
> Took apart the clutch gears and nothing is stripped or worn all is lubed good. Tried to stretch the clutch spring by hand to make the gears hold together stronger.
> Seemed to work on dry pavement it did not click but then it snowed again and it still pops and clicks and wont pull on right wheel.
> Saw a video on Youtube and in the comments the man said there was a update kit for these power steering systems hubs.
> ...


I bought a used a Craftsman with the same drive as Husqvarna, my lack of drive was a result of broken wheel/rim. The two tabs that fit into the drive system broke off. So take the wheel off the side that won’t drive and check for broken tabs.

I don’t know how they did this but I need 2 rims with the slotted ends.
Does anyone know where I could get a rim without the tire?


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

What do they look like. Would they be the same as off my craftsman... doubt


----------

